# Water report in the nipple area



## gogetter (Jul 5, 2008)

We are wanting to try trolling? Was hoping someone with imagery could tell me if the nipple is worth running to. We aren't experienced at trolling. I'd like any advantage I can get. If not we'll burn a lot of gas and crush a lot of cans lol.


----------



## fishen (Dec 13, 2011)

Sat. imaging shows it to be green. No real blue water anywhere close.


----------



## gogetter (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks. We may go anyway if there isn't anywhere close that's better. Just have to hope for something floating.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Work nipple to 131 and back. A bit early but may run over a white marlin.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I haven't been personally, but the wahoo and mahi report has been steady. Good pocket of green water with a decent rip west of the nipple. I'm personally waiting for the water temp to drop a bit, but you don't know if you don't go!

Apparently it is HOT at the blue water rip. The only problem is that it is about 200 miles out... Image was the last clear day, (8/7/19).


----------



## gogetter (Jul 5, 2008)

Well we went and struck out. Not much life out there. Found a small rip with very little grass trolled it with no luck.


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

Friend went to Spur last we. Water clean green and lots of bait. They didn’t do any good and ended up deep dropping, but are headed back this we.


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Anyone been back lately ? How’s the water ?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

onoahi said:


> Friend went to Spur last we. Water clean green and lots of bait. They didn’t do any good and ended up deep dropping, but are headed back this we.


get anything deep dropping? :thumbup: usually, if they ain't hitting a trolling lure, then you can pick up something on the bottom.

jack


----------

